# Should I bin old rotastak stuff?



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been given a whole bin bag of rotastak stuff, base unit and lots of little 'rooms' and loads of tubes, I have read loads of bad reports and it looks fiddly to
clean, is there anything in your honest opinion I can use it for or shall I bin it (plastic recycling bin)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I hate Rotacrap so personally I would bin it lol


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't use it as an actual cage but the tubes and smaller houses can be used inside a mouse/small hammies cage.


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I wouldn't use it as an actual cage but the tubes and smaller houses can be used inside a mouse/small hammies cage.


i use the little tubes i put them in my dwarf cages they seem too use them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only thing i use rotacrap for is for hospital cages (the kidney pods only) 
rather then binning them you could donate them to a rescue as spare emergency housing


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

sell them on ebay and donate the money.
I have rotastak attached to my gerbil tank for my hamster.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

If you have gerbils I've seen quite a few impressive posts on here where people have attached them above tanks and made them look like quite a nice home (and gerbils don't tend to need a big clean out as often as hamsters). I wouldn't personally throw them out just in case. I have an awful, tiny, little cage that I bought of ebay ages ago and it looked bigger in the picture. Still I haven't thrown it because I've had to do a last minute rescue once before and so it has served as a very temporary home whilst I was out shopping for a new home. You never know what's around the corner. And I would rather have an emergency cage at hand just in case. Better a little friend spends a couple of hours in a small cage than being in worse situations.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> sell them on ebay and donate the money.
> I have rotastak attached to my gerbil tank for my hamster.


personally i wouldnt sell them, as you will get some one buy them maybe thinking they make a great cage by them selves


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I dunno, whenever I've bought them off ebay they've had a note to say that they should not be used as a cage on its own. You could always write that.
Tbh people are going to buy/use it wether you sell it or not, there is loads of rotastak out there. My hammy loves his and you do get people that are responsible with it


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help. It's gone into the loft, whilst I decide what animals to get next, my last 2 rescue ratties have both died now  so down to 1 dog and 2 rabbits.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate rotastack, it's all about humans and not animals. I would really hate to be a hamster cooped up inside that smelly plastic crap.

As someone else says, stick it on ebay & donate the money to a shelter or to a local small animal rescue.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Not sure about selling it though in case someone tries to use it just as it is despite the warnings, -a neighbour was going to get rid of it on freecycle and I didn't want a poor little hammie to suffer.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know why someone would want one of these 'cages' anyway they are impossible to clean from what I've heard. Maybe sell or donate the usable pieces and bin the rest.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Another option, rather than sell and donate the money is donate the stuff to RSPCA. It's not great but the one near me was using a (in fairness quite big) rotastak cage for the mice they had because they rely on people's donations. I know it's not ideal but the RSPCA often are rescuing animals in much worse conditions than a poorly made cage e.g. abandoned animals that are on the brink of survival. And it's usually a temporary arrangement.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

You could always find someone you know uses it well and offer it to them rather than binning it. Or, as suggested, offer it to a rescue as emergency housing and transport cages.

I use rotastak myself and I think it definitely has it's uses. I have a whole bunch of it attached to a large tank for my gerbil and she loves it. 
I won't be keeping any more gerbils after she dies so I'll probably give the whole lot to someone who I know would use all of it and bother to clean it.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I will take it to the RSPCA


----------



## Hannahlaura (Jun 24, 2018)

CreativeLC said:


> I don't know why someone would want one of these 'cages' anyway they are impossible to clean from what I've heard. Maybe sell or donate the usable pieces and bin the rest.


----------



## fletchmumma (Jul 5, 2018)

alyson said:


> Thanks for your help. It's gone into the loft, whilst I decide what animals to get next, my last 2 rescue ratties have both died now  so down to 1 dog and 2 rabbits.


Id take them off your hands, if u would like


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

fletchmumma said:


> Id take them off your hands, if u would like


This thread was started in 2011.


----------

